# Does Your Male Dog Pee on His Legs?



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

I adopted my oldest dog Apollo and he is registered. I got to looking at his papers and A LOT of his descendants are directly from Germany and Belgium. When he pees his back end goes up close to his legs and his wee wee gets super close to his front left leg, thus he pees on his leg. Happens 98 percent of the time. So I bend down there and move his leg out of the way. It gets super annoying because every time I bring him inside I have to wash his leg with soap and water. He is a year and 3 months and not neutered yet. He doesn't hike his leg when he pees and now is when I'm wishing he would learn to hike his leg so he doesn't pee on himself!! Any suggestions anyone?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Have you had his hips/elbows prelim'd? He may have some joint issues that aren't allowing him to stretch out or lift?
Many males don't learn to lift their leg. My pup lifted it because he pee'd on his leg!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Doerak used to pee on his front foot, but it was a different stance. He would move the opposite front leg back to make a sturdier tripod stance. He had some moderate hip dysplasia and arthritis.


----------



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

I don't think he has any joint problems. I took him to the vet when we first got him and they said he was in perfect condition. He definitely looks different from my other GSD. The way they naturally stand is totally different. I guess I will have to take a picture while he's peeing. Lol.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Yes my 8 month old Otto pee some times on his front paws. He still pees the girl way.... LOL So yes my dog does it.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh is 10 mos and still doesn't lift his leg- fortunately he's long enough that he pees through his front legs. But sometimes he does manage to hit the back of a leg or his foot. I keep a container of wipes in the laundry room and wipe down his front legs before he comes in when that happens. Maybe one day he'll pee like a big boy


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Not that anyone wants to see a picture of my dog peeing...but this is Argos as a puppy. This is how all of my male dogs peed for about the first year and a half of life...eventually they all learned to lift their legs. Argos peed on his front legs for awhile (Actually they all did)....but the worst was when he peed on his head. He was smelling the ground, walking and peeing all at the same time. Until he hit a spot where he stopped to smell...except he kept walking with his back feet and peeing...and peed all down his chin. It gets better.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

My puppers learned the leg lift and STILL pees on his front legs. Drives me crazy...


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sometimes he pees on a front foot, but not very often. He was neutered too young for my liking and he never learned how to raise his leg, so he kind of stretches out to pee.


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

My male squats to pee, but fortunately he has never hit his legs! My trainer had a standard poodle cone through classes once that had always squatted suddenly start peeing in his legs (never had before), and they eventually figured out he was going into kidney failure and because it hurt to pee he was tucking his back end under, lifting his stream up on his legs. After that was dealt with he stopped peeing on his legs. Not that most dogs that pee on themselves have kidney problems, but it was something I hadn't heard of before.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Keefer used to pee on the back of his front legs all the time as a puppy. He got LOTS of baths, lol! Fortunately, he's outgrown it.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie pees on his paws mostly but sometimes on his leg. A few times I guess his peeing sounded different, and he looked between his legs, peeing all over his nose. LOL I keep baby wipes inside the door.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Niko is about 17 months old. He still pees on his legs. He was neutered at at year old, and has no hip problems (he was x-rayed and he's fine). He doesn't look like the dog posted earlier, he arches his back the other way and leans forward, stretching himself out. He usually misses his legs, but now and then he'll hit them. He usually notices after a couple steps. He'll clean his own leg off, like a cat.


----------



## kiwilrdg (Aug 26, 2010)

Once I had a dog that would lift his leg too high and fall over. He would end up peeing on his belly. He was a nice dog but he was also a puppy mill poster child.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Riley used to pee on his front legs all the time when we first brought him home. Drove us absolutely insane because we were living in an apartment at the time so on top of carrying the poop bags we also had to carry baby wipes before he could enter the building, he'd get wiped down. Now that he's almost 6, he lifts his leg (has since he was 2) but now he's started lifting his leg higher and higher. I'm waiting for him to fall over. I wish he'd stop having a height contest with the other dogs. I dont want to start carrying baby wipes again.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Brody is starting to lift his leg here and there. He doesn't lift it completely like to say..pee on a tree. I don't think he's peed on his leg from what I've seen, but he does step in his puddle sometimes if he's not paying attention lol


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Yes, pees on feet, steps in it....we do it all over here...


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Max had more issues with this when we first got him. As he has gotten older his positioning is better and he rarely does it even though he mostly squats to pee. 

Part of Max's issue, besides bad hips, is he has never gotten the hand of several dog things that he ought to know. He sees Patton pee on the tree and knows he should do something, so he pulls up alongside the tree, but doesn't know what to do. We have also long suspected he has some nerve issues back there as he takes a long time to decide to do his business (either one). There was one time he actually got his leg up and peed towards the tree.......all over his front leg.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Both of my boys do the stand and lean and Rogue usually pees on his front leg and Sinister usually walks right into his. 

:crazy:


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

Yup, Remy pees on his front feet all the time. Instead of lifting his back leg, he has learned to lift his front feet if he feels something warm....

I give him credit for thinking at least!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Kodi did. But he had HORRIFIC hip dysplasia and ACL issues. None of our other dogs have done this, and I believe he did it because he couldn't stand properly/comfortably.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

haha Cody too


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

jklatsky said:


> not that anyone wants to see a picture of my dog peeing...but this is argos as a puppy. This is how all of my male dogs peed for about the first year and a half of life...eventually they all learned to lift their legs. Argos peed on his front legs for awhile (actually they all did)....but the worst was when he peed on his head. He was smelling the ground, walking and peeing all at the same time. Until he hit a spot where he stopped to smell...except he kept walking with his back feet and peeing...and peed all down his chin. It gets better.


lol


----------



## kiwilrdg (Aug 26, 2010)

So don't complain if all guys do is leave the seat up.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Ozzy doesn't pee on his legs, but he almost always steps in the puddle after he's done. D:


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

I had a boxer that would pee on his front paws.....too funny, he would start and then look at me as if trying to say "What the #$%^"? He grew out of it or devoloped better aim lol.


----------



## Melgrj7 (Jul 5, 2009)

Lloyd, my mutt, often pees on himself, even when he lifts his leg. He just has bad aim, we keep baby wipes in stock.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

This thread kinda makes me glad I have a female! 

I've had a few male foster GSDs and none of them peed on their legs. The other male dogs I've had mostly lifted their leg or were close enough to the ground (short, not GSDs) that it wasn't a problem.

Actually my terrier mix who had hip dysplasia had an interesting solution... Before his FHO surgery, sometimes he'd go to mark a tree and he would lift the "good" leg and balance on the "bad" hip. That would bother him though, so he's just lift that leg up too! He'd stand there, on his front legs doing basically a "handstand" until he was done!


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

chucho does once in a while when he really has to go haha and he just forgets about lifting or straching far enough i guess haha


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

i can only laugh at the title of this thread... my pup (only 3 months) pee's on his front leg quite a bit... especially since we have almost a foot of snow on the ground... he doesn't know where to aim!! LOL


----------



## Sambuca (Mar 13, 2010)

My guy is 10 months old and still manages to pee on his front leg every now and then.
I bought a box of pet wipes from Petsmart and use them to wipe down the offending leg before I bring him back in the house.

Oh, and even when he lifts to mark (rarely does this) he often still manages to pee on his front leg.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Mine stretches forward. Course with a bad wind.......


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Konotashi said:


> Ozzy doesn't pee on his legs, but he almost always steps in the puddle after he's done. D:


Ozzy must be a GSD...mine thinks that is a finishing touch


----------

